# None Stick Coating Posion



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Just saw a segment on the Today show that None Stick pans when over heated give off a gas that could carry PFOA a cancer causing agent. What does this mean with all the contact grills that are none stick coating as well cooking pans.

http://search.msn.com/results.asp?se...419&FORM=MSNBC

http://www1.dupont.com/NASApp/dupont...on/pfoac8.html

You hear the rumble, it's lawyers beating a path to duponts door.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

It's an old and long standing debate. It is my understanding that the alleged carcinogen is used in the manufacturing process and very little of it finds its way on to the finished product. You would have to ingest an auful lot of whatever it is in teflon to become ill. There are worse cancer causing agents in our environment to worry about in my opinion. 

Jock


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

I agree. Drinking a couple of beers per day is much more likely to cause cancer than normal use of teflon pots and pans. This is a non-issue. There are very low levels of carcinogens or potential carcinogens in many, many things natural and man-made.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

There have been a number of threads, recently, touting the evils and potential bad effects of a number of different items. I choose to ignore 99% of these. Let's face it, from the moment we are born the world is trying to kill us off, in the form of both man-made and natural instances. Plastics are going to kill us, teflon is going to kill us, even celery, not to long ago, for a short period was going to kill us. In this day and age where nobody dies of "old age" or "natural causes" any more just about everything we touch, eat or do contributes to our death. So I guess we should eschew all new technologies, that "might" be cancer causing, and go back to how we lived 100-150 years ago, a time when we were living lives 20-30 years shorter anyway.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Alton Brown talked about this on one of his shows. The main point I remember is to avoid very high heat and you won't have any trouble until you're 150 years old or so.  

I'm in Pete's corner with the additional caution that one should avoid making stupid decisions. Now if I can just figure out how to do that!!! 

And I must add, watch out for inattentive people in parking lots. Yesterday was fine until I tried to leave the grocery store parking lot....


----------



## ricib (Jun 28, 2005)

the wrd for the last few years as I've heard it, was that as long as you don't burn up the pan, you aren't likely to die of it. It is "supposed" to take temps of upwards of 500 degrees to get that stuff to be a health hazard. Unless you are using teflon in an oven at high temps, and why would you? You shouldn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## snfraser (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is some perspective on this supposed risk:
-shawn

http://acsh.org/healthissues/newsID....sue_detail.asp


----------



## ricib (Jun 28, 2005)

just a touch onesided, but then I'm for keeping it around. You use, you lose (eventually)...


----------

